# New to chickens, should I be worried?



## mmy2ktl (Jun 30, 2013)

I have 5 hens (down from 6 once the local fox got news of our new additions - but that's another thread) that have been having a great time in their coop/run area. I noticed this morning that one of the hens (Buff Orpington) has an issue with her comb. It doesn't look like spots, but more like one of the pokey parts of the comb was broken off at the base and turned black. My instinct tells me this is from bullying, but I'm really not sure. Should I be more worried about this than I am presently? or is this part of the chicken behavior that I need to be aware of? 

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## mmy2ktl (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i wouldnt worry about it either. could be a result of sorting the pecking order.


----------



## mmy2ktl (Jun 30, 2013)

Rob, I was wondering about that. Seemed like an inflicted injury rather than an illness. Thanks for your input!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

I have 8 BO hens and one BO Rooster.

Rooster had some black tips from last winter, I figured from frost bite. Late spring black tips fell off. He's still acting like a typical teenage boy......

A few of the hens have black on the combs. They are eating, laying and cackling just fine.


----------



## mmy2ktl (Jun 30, 2013)

Good to know! Do you have any idea what happened to yours? Was it frost?


----------

